# Seachem Water Buffers



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello everyone..im looking to add a water buffer from seachem to my indoor pond once i start fill it up and start cycling..Has anybody ever used any of these products from seachem? Im looking at the neutral regulator or acid buffer..I have a hard time keeping my water parameters stable esp PH ,GH and KH always seems to drop to very low levels which in turn disrup my bacteria colonies ..I think its due to lack of buffers in my tap water..What im looking to do is get a stable ph of 6.5-6.8 and keep it there..and i also plan on using almond leaves and or alder cones for the antibacteria properties as well as the tannins to color the water.So how can i use buffers and add tannins with out ph,kh and gh getting out of wack..Can you use sofeners/tannins and buffers together?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your wanting to add leaves ect to give ya tannins which will lower your pH, then add a buffer? Your asking for problems imo playn with pH. Quit buffering your tanks down & you won't have to rebuffer them back up. If you want tannins add some driftwood or blackwater extract. Shouldn't lower your pH to where your worried about it. & you won't have near the headache, added bill, or pH swings with every waterchange.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Your wanting to add leaves ect to give ya tannins which will lower your pH, then add a buffer? Your asking for problems imo playn with pH. Quit buffering your tanks down & you won't have to rebuffer them back up. If you want tannins add some driftwood or blackwater extract. Shouldn't lower your pH to where your worried about it. & you won't have near the headache, added bill, or pH swings with every waterchange.


Yeah i do agree with you..I actually never mess with the ph in my tanks that are stocked..My tap water is ph of 6.8..i thought that adding a neutral buffer would keep it steady rather then chance it..I had problems with plummeting ph in the past and i think its the buffering capacity of my tap water to blame.


----------

